# Zvezda Mig-29 SMT- Kinda painful, to be honest...



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

A challenge is one thing, but sometimes you just run into something that’s just difficult for no reason, and it seems as if the designers can be heard sitting in their conference room snickering “Hah! Let them figure THIS out!” 

Sadly, the Zvezda Mig-29 SMT is one such kit. Don’t get me wrong; it’s a nice enough looking kit, and all the weapons and features it has still make it cool. However, there are some design choices that break the “questionable” boundary and spin off into the void of unnecessary complexity. A perfect example of this latter kind of design are the intakes on Zvezda’s lumpy Fulcrum.

I know a lot of people were eager to see this one built, so I thought I’d best warn everyone that this is one Fulcrum that might push YOU past the tipping point! Check out my build report below, and don’t say I didn’t warn you about this one!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2019/12/04/mig-29smt-update-more-work-than-it-ought-to-be/*


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Zvezda has been that way for years... Some of their kits are quite nice - and some are a mess to build.

I'm not sure if they tend to loose skilled tooling people too often or what the issue is.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My Zvezda experiences always seem to be that there's at least one part in the kit that just. Doesn't. Fricking. Fit.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, that seems to be true. 

Some dude on another board thought I was being too negative. I thought I was being truthful. Not every kit's a gem, after all! 

I do think the older Zvezdas (Like the Su-39 and Su-57 PAK-FA) look better; simpler and less picky. Maybe they'll fit together better?


----------

